# Djeca i roditelji > Izazovi roditeljstva >  studenti - veselja i brige

## Vrijeska

S obzirom da forum imamo samo izazove do 18 godina, možemo li otvoriti i temu za one 18+ ?

Ima vas koji ste već prošli maturu, upisali fakultete, odustali od fakulteta, zaposlili se ... trebam mišljenje i savjet, u biti ne znam što trebam...možda kakvo iskustvo ...

Student (nije moje dijete), iz drugog grada, povučen, nema hrabrosti uključiti se u aktivnosti, nije uspio novo društvo steći, ne uspijeva sve ispite položiti, slabo jede, lagana depra...


Ako odustane od faksa, mislim da bi to moglo biti još gore.
Poticati, razgovarati, predložiti aktivnosti (i psihologa, i sport itd.) - sve to jesmo. Ne možemo voditi za ruku ...

----------


## Mima

To stvarno nije lagana situacija. Faks + odvojenost od obitelji + nema društvo - nimalo jednostavno. 

Gdje stanuje? Sjećam se da je moja jako dobra prijateljica s faksa bila u takvoj situaciji. Imala je svoj stan, a svejedno se loše snalazila i prva godina faksa joj je bila jako, jako teška.

Pomoglo joj je kad su joj roditelji predložili da si uzme cimericu s faksa. Cimerica ju je totalno izvukla iz te depresivne situacije.

----------


## Vrijeska

Kod nas u kući, u odvojenom stanu (ne koristi sve prostorije u stanu).
Sad znamo da bi bilo bolje da ima cimera (iako je i to upitno...ima situacija da se cimeri ne slažu...), ali kod nas ne plaća stan. S nepoloženim ocjenama, dom ne može dobiti ...

----------


## Vrijeska

Koliko je, općenito, prihvatljivo roditeljsko "petljanje" u studentski život/studiranje?

(Gornji slučaj je šira obitelj, ali zanima me kad moji dođu u to razdoblje...)

----------


## NanoiBeba

Još nemam iskustvio s vlastitim djetetom, ali evo kolegičin sin je mislim promijenio 3 fakulteta dok se nije "našao". Imao je roditeljsku podršku, i sve se najbolje završilo, ali se ja pitam, bih li bila poput tih roditelja, da se radilo o mom djetetu (a mislim da bi, al tko zna)

----------


## Lili75

> Kod nas u kući, u odvojenom stanu (ne koristi sve prostorije u stanu).
> Sad znamo da bi bilo bolje da ima cimera (iako je i to upitno...ima situacija da se cimeri ne slažu...), ali kod nas ne plaća stan. S nepoloženim ocjenama, dom ne može dobiti ...


Šteta za dom, baš sam htjela predložiti ga radi društva.

----------


## Mima

A sad, petljanje .. mislim da je svakako za dijete bolje da završi faks nego da ga ne završi. A vjerojatno je većini roditelja draže da im djetetu bude bolje nego lošije. Pa onda ako dijete zapne u nekom trenutku, što uopće nije za ne očekivati, mislim da je logično da roditelj pomogne, ako može.

Meni jako bliski ljudi su trenutačno u sličnoj situaciji sa svojim djetetom koje je odustalo od faksa, i trenutačno uopće ne zna što bi sa sobom. 
I baš puno pričamo o tome, i lako je reći sve one uobičajene fraze dok ne čuješ cijelu priču i problematiku.

----------


## Vrijeska

> i trenutačno uopće ne zna što bi sa sobom.


ovo je ukratko opis
i iz njega sve ostalo proizlazi ...

----------


## Lili75

neka profesionalna stručna pomoć?!

----------


## čokolada

Ima li sposobnosti, je li mu faks pretežak?

----------


## AdioMare

imam iskustvo kolegice, gdje je njen sin, odličan učenik, završio ruđer u zagrebu, sve s 5 i upisao fer. tu je stalo, dijete nikako nije uspijevalo dati dalje od par ispita. imali su muku ježovu tih godinu dana i godinu poslije te - u kojoj dijete nije radilo ništa nego "vidalo rane". nekako su ga privoljeli na to da upiše neki dugi fakultet pa je upisao tvz, i tu je procvjetao, dao sve u roku i do kraja, bez ikakvih problema. ipak mu je fer bio pretežak i to ga je sve blokiralo do jedne dosta zabrinjavajuće mjere. nekako je to bilo prvi puta nakon osnovne i srednje škole da se on sa gradivom slabo snalazio i to ga je prvo šokiralo, pa isfrustriralo do kraja.  

drugi primjer je cura koja je 3 godine studirala izvan mjesta stanovanja, u drugom gradu. kod nje se isto pokazalo da je izbor faksa bio promašen. vratila se u svoj rodni grad i upisala faks koji joj je nekad prije bio "ispod časti", a sada ga studira s guštom, uživa, ima odlične ocjene, pronašla se u svemu. 

pa i kada nemaš društvo, imaš knjigu. ali kad te ni knjiga nema rad'.. onda to bude tako, ja bih rekla. možda to kod tvog poznanika, vrijeska, nije slučaj, ali u ova moja dva jest bio, očito je.

----------


## sirius

Koja je godina?

----------


## Mima

Jedno je ako je faks pretežak, što je realno i objektivno moguće, npr. u moje vrijeme na tadašnjem FER-u 2/3 studenata koji su upisivali ne bi nikad prošli prvu godinu, e sad svakako da je to udarac i teško za prihvatiti, ali zaista nije nikakva strahota da netko promijeni fakultet. A drugo je kad netko odustane od faksa jer mu se ne da, dosadno mu je to, ne vidi se u tome, ali gdje se vidi, ne zna.

----------


## AdioMare

istina, da. ja sam nekako odmah pretpostavila da se velikim dijelom i o tome radi, da je studentu ipak mrvu preteško.

----------


## Vrijeska

ako se izgubila volja, onda svaki fax može biti pretežak ...
i "težina" je relativna ...

----------


## čokolada

pa čini mi se da je upravo obrnuto - teško ti je, uspjeh ne dolazi pa gubiš motivaciju  za učenje. 
da je položio s lakoćom prvih par ispita, osjećao bi se sigurno puno bolje. 
naravno, to samo nabadam kad ga ne poznajem.

----------


## tangerina

vrijeska, nisi odgovorila što je sa traženjem stručne pomoći bilo?
pri fakultetima postoje besplatna savjetovališta za studente

----------


## AdioMare

> pa čini mi se da je upravo obrnuto - teško ti je, uspjeh ne dolazi pa gubiš motivaciju  za učenje. 
> da je položio s lakoćom prvih par ispita, osjećao bi se sigurno puno bolje. 
> naravno, to samo nabadam kad ga ne poznajem.


X
na ovo sam mislila dok sam gore pisala postove: iskustvo s ta dva studenta koja sam spomenula je pokazalo da ta djeca, zapravo, nisu izgubila volju za studiranjem, samo im obojma taj prvi izbor nije išao.
kada su promijenili fakultet (a obojma im je to bio svojski udarac, njima se činilo s konja na magarca) pa nakon nekog vremena oboje se pokrenulo, rezultati odlični, odmah se i društvo našlo i dobila volja za druženjima.
samo sam ti htjela skrenuti pozornost da možda u tom grmu leži zec. ovaj nesuđeni ferovac je diplomirao i radi, a cura ima još 2 godine do diplome.
 prezadovoljna je koliko joj je ta odličnost rezultata koje je na novom faksu polučila dalo vjetra u leđa... ima baš dobrih planova za školovanje još i poslije diplome i ja vjerujem da će to i ostvariti.

----------


## sirius

> ako se izgubila volja, onda svaki fax može biti pretežak ...
> i "težina" je relativna ...


Ako se izgubila volja samo tako tada moze biti depresija u pitanju. Depresija je bolest.
Ako je bilo tesko ili ne ono sto je osoba mislila da zeli ( sto uopce nije cudni jer cesto mladi ljudi ne poznaju sebe ) tada bi promjena faksa pomogla.
U svakom slucaju svi imaju krize, to nije upitni. Samk tteba vidjeti da li je kriza i zbog cega je tocno kriza.

----------


## Jurana

Potpisujem sirius (smije li se danas  :Grin: ).

Moja poznanica je na studiju imala depresivnu epizodu koja je počela dok je stanovala sama, a već se bila dosta razmahala dok je dobila cimericu. Također se osjećala usamljeno. Njoj je pomoglo da je otišla kući, roditeljima na 3 mjeseca. Ne znam detaljno jesu li još što poduzimali, ali znam da je za to vrijeme faks čekao.
Kasnije je bez problema diplomirala i nastavila s postdiplomskim.

----------


## Vrijeska

ovo mu je drugi izbor i u drugom gradu, dakle, već se jednom ispravljalo ...

meni je baš žao da se to događa
pronašla sam sve moguće kontakte, zanimacije (sport, jezik i sl.), predala roditeljima (oni su svjesni problema, razumni, zvali su kontakte), sad čekam povratnu info 

da su moji, znala bih kako (to sad kažem onako teoretski, naravno ) , sada ipak moram čekati 


ali, hvala što ste opisali i druga iskustva
dakle, nije jedini, događaju se takve situacije, i uvijek ima neko rješenje

----------


## sirius

> ovo mu je drugi izbor i u drugom gradu, dakle, već se jednom ispravljalo ...
> 
> meni je baš žao da se to događa
> pronašla sam sve moguće kontakte, zanimacije (sport, jezik i sl.), predala roditeljima (oni su svjesni problema, razumni, zvali su kontakte), sad čekam povratnu info 
> 
> da su moji, znala bih kako (to sad kažem onako teoretski, naravno ) , sada ipak moram čekati 
> 
> 
> ali, hvala što ste opisali i druga iskustva
> dakle, nije jedini, događaju se takve situacije, i uvijek ima neko rješenje


Neka ode psihologu na razgovor. Zapravo je to vec trebao obaviti ( obavljati ) redovito ako vec nije. 
Vidi se da je zbunjen i u problemu. Mozda nema hrabrosti sebi i roditeljima priznati neke stvari jer ljudi imaju ocekivanja... ocito je da ima malo veci problem od toga da mu netko trazi zanimaciju i motivaciju.

----------


## sirius

Jasno da uvijem ima rjesenje.
Samo.ono ne mora biti onakvo kakvo obitelj ocekuje.

----------


## Bodulica

sin mojih prijatelja je doslovno obolio kad je otišao na studij u drugi grad. par mjeseci je pokušavao se snaći, ali nije išlo. nije toliko bila stvar u učenju jer je stvarno bistar mladić, ali nije uspio naći društvo i osjećao se depresivno, a na kraju je štitnjača podivljala i počeo je pojačano gubiti kosu. na kraju se vratio doma, upisao drugi faks koji uspješno gura, ima društvo, curu i zadovoljstvo ga je vidjeti tako sretnog i uspješnog. jednostavno nisu svi toliko snalažljivi i ekstrovertni da im lako sjedne takva promjena. 

moja kći ima specifičnu situaciju. započela je faks ovdje u Zadru i dala prvu godinu kad je dečko s kojim je i danas u vezi dobio posao u Zagrebu i zajedno su odlučili da i ona preseli tamo i zaposli se jer s jednom plaćom ne bi mogli pokriti podstanarstvo i sve životne troškove, a mi baš u tom trenu nismo mogli financijski uskočiti jer je muž morao zatvoriti firmu. Dečko je stariji 6 godina od nje i on je završio fax, radi u struci, ona je isto dobila posao u struci za stalno u državnoj firmi, ali je plaća stvarno mala. Nedavno je htjela nastaviti započeti studij vanredno u Zagrebu, ali toga u Zg jednostavno nema, samo opcija redovitog studiranja. Najbliži vanrendi je čini mi se u Petrinji. U početku nam je bilo žao što je tako ispalo, neki bližnji su nam čak spočitavali zašto smo joj uopće dozvolili da prekida studij i seli u drugi grad, ali kako zabraniti dvadesetogodišnjoj curi da živi  dečkom, radi i brine se o sebi. Nekad joj znam reći da mi je žao da je tako brzo ušla u svijet ozbiljnih i zaposlenih ljudi, da se je možda još trebala izludovati i živiti onim tipičnim studentskim životom, ali ona uvijek ogovara da je ona sretna i da ne bi ništa mijenjala. Sad imaju u planu do kraja godine seliti u Norvešku, već su završili prvi stupanj jezika, trenutno pohađaju drugi i iako ih načelno podržavam da idu gdje misle da će im biti bolje, toliko sam i tužna jer mi je i starije dijete našlo sreću na skroz drugom kraju svijeta. Ali to je već za neku drugu temu....

----------


## sirius

Daj Bodulice otvori temu o starijem.
Moj je lud za igricama imam osjecaj da bi mogao putem tvojeg. :Grin:

----------


## Vrijeska

> Neka ode psihologu na razgovor. .


bio je i opet će ići

kao što sam rekla, roditelji su svjesni, podržavaju ga, može i prekinuti studij, i vratiti se kući, ali ni to nije idealno jer se ne vraća u neki veći grad, nego na selo, a generacija nije više tamo - raselila se, nema baš i nekog posla itd.

----------


## Bodulica

> Daj Bodulice otvori temu o starijem.
> Moj je lud za igricama imam osjecaj da bi mogao putem tvojeg.


a što da napišem, iznenadio je i nas

----------


## casa

Moj brat se tako odselio u zadar na faks i nakon teskog djetinjstva,jednostavno su i moja i njegova ocekivanja od faksa bila previsoka. Dosta je povucen, pa se u prvom semestru sprijateljio samo s jednim momkom koji ga je uskoro razocarao. Moj se brat povukao u sebe, zvao me s molbom da dode zivjeti samnom i mojom obitelji. Nisam dozvolila, poticala sam ga da izade, da ode citat u nsk-a i slusala.  U tom periodu i faks i zadar i ljudi oko njega nista mu nije odgovaralo. Malo pomalo se vratio u zivot. Diplomirao u roku, i dalje zivi u zadru, radi povremeno na zamjenama u struci, ili neke smijesne poslove, ali voli biti tamo. Mislim da je vazno ne umanjivat probleme studenta koji se ne snalazi, a opet uvjerit ga da tako ne mora osjecati sutra ili za mjesec. Kako to postic ne znam bas, vjerujem da sam s bratom imala i srece.

----------


## Bodulica

pobjegao mi je post. ne bi htjela Vrijeski uzurpirati topic, ali možda i nisam tako daleko od teme pa bih i mogla napisati koju riječ. ne tako davno sam se još žalila da je upao u neko učmalo stanje. Faks je prekinuo, radio je poslove koje nije volio , sve mu je bilo glupo, izjavljivao je da se nikad neće ženiti i imati djecu jer cijeli ovaj svijet je toliko s*ebano mjesto i općenito je bila muka s njim živiti.

Naravno, online igrice su bile jedine gdje je valjda uživao jer je i inače pomalo introvertiran i imao je jako uzak krug prijatelj koji su naravno svi slični kao i on. I onda je jednog dana samo došao i rekao da je kupio kartu za Irsku i da ide tamo raditi. Malo je reći da nas  je šokirao jer njemu je bio problem do Zg otići, a kamoli tako daleko što će se ubrzo uspostaviti da je u stvari još i dalje od Irske. Nismo vjerovali dok nije sjeo u avion. Vidjela sam da je pun treme, ali i jednu dozu odlučnosti koju do tada nisam kod njega uočila. Tada još nismo znali za curu u Kanadi i da je Irska bila samo odskočna daska. U Corku je ostao nekih dva tjedna i tada nam je samo javio da leti u Montreal i da ima nekog prijatelja kojeg je upoznao preko igrice i da će biti kod njega i da će mu on pomoći pronaći posao. Ne trebam reći da smo bili prestravljeni i da smo pomišljali na razne scenarije, ali ima dovoljno godina i ne preostaje nam drugo nego se nadati najboljem. Uskoro smo slučajno doznali da nije u pitanju nikakav prijatelj nego *prijateljica*, a po njegovoj priči nije nam odmah htio reći jer nije znao kako će se sve to između njih odvijati i tek kad su zaključili da se dobro slažu i da im ide zajednički život smo i mi saznali. Nije prošlo dugo i počeo je inzistirati da mm i ja dođemo tamo u posjetu. Mm nije mogao zbog posla, ali ja sam otišla jer sam slutila da planiraju nešto. Platio mi je kartu i tek kad sam tamo stigla rekli su mi za planove da se vjenčaju i da im puno znači da bar netko s njegove strane bude uz njih. Bila sam nešto više od dva mjeseca i bilo nam je predivno i svi smo se super slagali. Kao da sam ponovno pronašla onog mog privrženog i dragog dječaka koji j tako dugo bio tužan i neprijateljski raspoložen da sam se uvijek pitala gdje smo to pogriješili... Žena mu je totalno drugačiji karakter od njega, brbljava , vrijedna, ima svoju firmu, par godina je starija od njega i on je vidim uz nju počeo se mijenjati. Konačno ima planove, razmišlja o školovanju u jednoj od oblasti koja im treba za taj posao i općenito je zadovoljan. A kad su mi djeca zadovoljna ja sam valjda još i više.

 Vidim da ga povremeno krpa nostalgija, ali to je valjda normalno. I problem mu je francuski prema kojem ima neku averziju, ali tamo je to glavni jezik i svjestan je da sam engleski neće biti dovoljan ako bude htio napredovati u poslu iako većina mlađih ljudi naravno sasvi dobro govori i engleski. Eto toliko, trenutno je situacija takva. Svjesna sam da se može još svašta dogoditi jer život ne ide uvijek onko kako želiš, ali za sada razmišljam samo o pozitivnim stvarima

----------


## Bodulica

> Moj brat se tako odselio u zadar na faks i nakon teskog djetinjstva,jednostavno su i moja i njegova ocekivanja od faksa bila previsoka. Dosta je povucen, pa se u prvom semestru sprijateljio samo s jednim momkom koji ga je uskoro razocarao. Moj se brat povukao u sebe, zvao me s molbom da dode zivjeti samnom i mojom obitelji. Nisam dozvolila, poticala sam ga da izade, da ode citat u nsk-a i slusala.  U tom periodu i faks i zadar i ljudi oko njega nista mu nije odgovaralo. Malo pomalo se vratio u zivot. Diplomirao u roku, i dalje zivi u zadru, radi povremeno na zamjenama u struci, ili neke smijesne poslove, ali voli biti tamo. Mislim da je vazno ne umanjivat probleme studenta koji se ne snalazi, a opet uvjerit ga da tako ne mora osjecati sutra ili za mjesec. Kako to postic ne znam bas, vjerujem da sam s bratom imala i srece.


 Casa nemaš pojma koliko mi je drago čitati tako lijepe stvari o tvom bratu :Heart: 
Znači, sad nam je sugrađanin i sretna sam što mu se tu sviđa. Ako bude išta trebalo, a mi možemo uskočiti samo mi se javi bez ustručavanja.

----------


## Tashunica

> Naravno, online igrice su bile jedine gdje je valjda uživao jer je i inače pomalo introvertiran i imao je jako uzak krug prijatelj koji su naravno svi slični kao i on. I onda je jednog dana samo došao i rekao da je kupio kartu za Irsku i da ide tamo raditi. Malo je reći da nas  je šokirao jer njemu je bio problem do Zg otići, a kamoli tako daleko što će se ubrzo uspostaviti da je u stvari još i dalje od Irske. Nismo vjerovali dok nije sjeo u avion. Vidjela sam da je pun treme, ali i jednu dozu odlučnosti koju do tada nisam kod njega uočila. Tada još nismo znali za curu u Kanadi i da je Irska bila samo odskočna daska. U Corku je ostao nekih dva tjedna i tada nam je samo javio da leti u Montreal i da ima nekog prijatelja kojeg je upoznao preko igrice i da će biti kod njega i da će mu on pomoći pronaći posao. Ne trebam reći da smo bili prestravljeni i da smo pomišljali na razne scenarije, ali ima dovoljno godina i ne preostaje nam drugo nego se nadati najboljem. Uskoro smo slučajno doznali da nije u pitanju nikakav prijatelj nego *prijateljica*, a po njegovoj priči nije nam odmah htio reći jer nije znao kako će se sve to između njih odvijati i tek kad su zaključili da se dobro slažu i da im ide zajednički život smo i mi saznali. Nije prošlo dugo i počeo je inzistirati da mm i ja dođemo tamo u posjetu. Mm nije mogao zbog posla, ali ja sam otišla jer sam slutila da planiraju nešto. Platio mi je kartu i tek kad sam tamo stigla rekli su mi za planove da se vjenčaju i da im puno znači da bar netko s njegove strane bude uz njih. Bila sam nešto više od dva mjeseca i bilo nam je predivno i svi smo se super slagali. Kao da sam ponovno pronašla onog mog privrženog i dragog dječaka koji j tako dugo bio tužan i neprijateljski raspoložen da sam se uvijek pitala gdje smo to pogriješili... Žena mu je totalno drugačiji karakter od njega, brbljava , vrijedna, ima svoju firmu, par godina je starija od njega i on je vidim uz nju počeo se mijenjati. Konačno ima planove, razmišlja o školovanju u jednoj od oblasti koja im treba za taj posao i općenito je zadovoljan. A kad su mi djeca zadovoljna ja sam valjda još i više.
> 
>  Vidim da ga povremeno krpa nostalgija, ali to je valjda normalno. I problem mu je francuski prema kojem ima neku averziju, ali tamo je to glavni jezik i svjestan je da sam engleski neće biti dovoljan ako bude htio napredovati u poslu iako većina mlađih ljudi naravno sasvi dobro govori i engleski. Eto toliko, trenutno je situacija takva. Svjesna sam da se može još svašta dogoditi jer život ne ide uvijek onko kako želiš, ali za sada razmišljam samo o pozitivnim stvarima


baš mi je drago čitat ovakve stvari  :Heart:

----------


## čokolada

Cure, jako mi je drago da su te vaše priče izašle na dobro!

----------


## Peterlin

> S obzirom da forum imamo samo izazove do 18 godina, možemo li otvoriti i temu za one 18+ ?
> 
> Ima vas koji ste već prošli maturu, upisali fakultete, odustali od fakulteta, zaposlili se ... trebam mišljenje i savjet, u biti ne znam što trebam...možda kakvo iskustvo ...
> 
> Student (nije moje dijete), iz drugog grada, povučen, nema hrabrosti uključiti se u aktivnosti, nije uspio novo društvo steći, ne uspijeva sve ispite položiti, slabo jede, lagana depra...
> 
> 
> Ako odustane od faksa, mislim da bi to moglo biti još gore.
> Poticati, razgovarati, predložiti aktivnosti (i psihologa, i sport itd.) - sve to jesmo. Ne možemo voditi za ruku ...


Trivijalno pitanje: Zna li čovjek efikasno učiti? Ako je u srednjoj školi bio bistar, možda jednostavno nije imao prilike naučiti efikasno učiti za ispite, planirati vrijeme i slično, pogotovo ako uza sve to mora još i brinuti sam o sebi, a to prije nije morao... Znam iz iskustva. Prva godina studija bila mi je period adaptacije, još sam se nekako snašla, ali pala sam drugu. Istina, imala sam prometnu nesreću, ali to je samo dodatno pogoršalo ionako loše stvari.

Ako ne zna efikasno učiti, neće mu biti dobro ni na jednom studiju. Mora sam sebi pomoći. Na brzinu sam našla link http://studentski.hr/zabava/zanimlji...litetno-ucenje , a čak ni upute za osnovnoškolce nisu na odmet: http://oskajzerica.hr/home/wp-conten...-roditelje.pdf

Dalje - uspjeh je najbolji motivator, a ako konstantno izostaje - to je put u depresiju. Ne mogu napisati kako bi konkretan mladi čovjek trebao to savladati, jer to ovisi o stilu učenja, načinu razmišljanja i gradivu koje treba savladati, ali neka krene od vremenskog plana. Barem studenti imaju unaprijed poznate rokove i za kolokvije i za ispite, ali da bi se to stiglo, treba početi raditi na vrijeme, odnosno kontinuirano. Iz mog vremena sjećam se izraza "leti frka" - kad su početkom svibnja procvjetale topole, zrak je bio pun mucica... To je nama studentariji bio znak da je krajnji čas za početak ozbiljnog pripremanja ispita, ako već nismo počeli prije. Kad frka leti po zraku, treba sjesti za knjigu.

Inače, društvena mreža puno pomaže. Doduše, imam srednjoškolce, ali vidim kako rade - razmjenjuju gradivo. Danas je to puno lakše nego u vrijeme prije interneta. Pitaš ima li tvoja generacija neku fb ili whatsapp grupu i prijaviš se. Naravno, ne možeš od tamo samo uzimati, moraš nešto i ponuditi. Trenutno moj mlađi sin uzima riješene zadatke iz fizike, a daje seminar iz nekog stručnog predmeta (mreže, tako nešto). Stariji je podijelio esej o Krleži za koji sam mu ja uz kuhanje večere diktirala smjernice. Lakše je kad imaš koga pitati. 

Vrijeska, ako ti se čini da je dečko jako u komi, uputi ga u studentsku polikliniku, vjerojatno imaju nekog psihologa tamo. A možda bi mu pomogao i samo razgovor o učenju i hint kako da savlada zaostalo gradivo, gdje da nađe riješene zadatke i slično. Vrijeska, svaka čast na brizi.

----------


## casa

Ma ja mislim da je kljucna izvest ga van cetiri zida, i ne po noci. Ono, bilokoja aktivnost, pa i nevezana za faks. Cisto da se pokrene. Jako je tesko ulovit se u kostac s faksom koji ti nije krenuo kako treba dok si potpuno jadan. Kad bar u nekom segmentu osjetis da nije sve tako sivo, onda je lakse i ono sivo odradit.

----------


## Vrijeska

> ne bi htjela Vrijeski uzurpirati topic,


naravno da ne uzurpiraš
svako iskustvo je vrijedno, a posebno mi je drago pročitati one sa sretnim završetkom ...

jedino mi je žao što su ti djeca otišla daleko, ali pozitivno je što su se snašli i što su sretni, a i ti ćeš imati priliku za putovanja  :Yes:

----------


## Vrijeska

> Ma ja mislim da je kljucna izvest ga van cetiri zida, i ne po noci. Ono, bilokoja aktivnost, pa i nevezana za faks. Cisto da se pokrene. Jako je tesko ulovit se u kostac s faksom koji ti nije krenuo kako treba dok si potpuno jadan. Kad bar u nekom segmentu osjetis da nije sve tako sivo, onda je lakse i ono sivo odradit.


ovako i ja mislim
samo me brine ta nejasna granica između neraspoloženja i depresije ...

----------

